

I am James Bamford, one of the journalists investigating the NSA. AMA. - bcn
http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1g9gz0/i_am_james_bamford_one_of_the_journalists/

======
jdp23
_The Puzzle Palace_ and Bamford's other books are among the best about the
NSA.

His Wired article on Connecting the dots on PRISM, Phone Surveillance, and the
NSA's Massive Data Center has his most recent thoughts --
[http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2013/06/nsa-prism-
verizon-s...](http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2013/06/nsa-prism-verizon-
surveillance/)

~~~
mindcrime
I just ordered _The Puzzle Palace_ , _Body of Secrets_ , and _The Shadow
Factory_ by Bamford. The first two arrived at my office earlier this week and
are waiting for me when I get home from this road trip. I can't wait to dig
into them this weekend.

I also ordered copies of _The CIA and American Democracy: Third Edition_ by
Professor Rhodri Jeffreys-Jones and _Spycraft: The Secret History of the CIA
's Spytechs, from Communism to Al-Qaeda_ by Robert Wallace. I think this pile
of stuff is going to keep me busy for the next couple of weeks at least.

